
Can Bing steal Google's traffic by using Adwords? - marcamillion
http://marcgayle.com/can-bing-steal-googles-traffic-by-using-adwor
======
answerly
Bing, Yahoo, Ask and dozens or hundreds of smaller, niche search engines
already spend millions of dollars per month on Google Adwords.

~~~
marcamillion
How do you know that? Have any links?

~~~
byoung2
Google "search engine" and you'll see ads for Bing. I don't know what their
monthly spend is, but I see Bing ads all the time when searching on Google for
a variety of keywords.

EDIT: Here's a chart that claims to show the top spenders on AdWords, and
there aren't any search engines I can see:

<http://adage.com/digital/article?article_id=145720>

~~~
marcamillion
I see no Bing....but I love that adage chart. Thanks.

Btw, I don't think it makes sense for Bing to buy the keyword search engine. I
can't see how that makes any sense. Unless consumers are REALLLLY dumb. Then
again, I might be expecting too much.

~~~
byoung2
I have seen Bing ads on other search queries...that was the one I could think
of that gives me a Bing ad 100% of the time. I think it makes sense to
advertise for the keyword "search engine" because you may catch people who are
looking to leave Google but don't know the alternatives. Seeing a Bing ad
might be what lures a loyal user. And it could be that the naive user is the
one who is more likely to click on ads once there.

